# Atom Hub HELP NEEDED!!!



## schwinn1966 (Dec 5, 2020)

So I have this 72 Tandem 5 speed and the rear wheel is stuck. I have taken off all of the nuts and still stuck. Any advice or pointers? I am afraid to throw any heat on the hub because it's aluminum.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 5, 2020)

This might help.









						Axle adjustment in Atom drum brake?
					

I have a tandem with a drag brake in the hub of the back wheel.  It works perfectly, providing a steady drag when descending.  QUESTION: Can I simply treat it like a normal rear wheel with cups/con...




					bicycles.stackexchange.com


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 5, 2020)

might be in the schwinn service manual:

Schwinn Service Manual Volume 1 & 2 | Bicycle Restoration Tips | The Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange (thecabe.com)


----------



## schwinn1966 (Dec 5, 2020)

The problem is I cant get the thing to come apart. It's like the brakes are engaged and I am unable to take the ATOM side off.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 5, 2020)

Spray some brake cleaner in the gap on the brake side (Atom marked) and then tap on the drive side axle with rubber mallet. The cone should hit the backing plate pushing it out?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Dec 5, 2020)

thanks! I will try it.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Dec 6, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Spray some brake cleaner in the gap on the brake side (Atom marked) and then tap on the drive side axle with rubber mallet. The cone should hit the backing plate pushing it out?
> 
> View attachment 1312498



It Worked! Thank You!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh my, that's been sitting for a while. Have fun cleaning it up!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Dec 6, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Oh my, that's been sitting for a while. Have fun cleaning it up!



No problem


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2020)

Now your hands are all black and dirty! I usually stock up on work gloves when I visit hospitals. There's always a couple boxes in each room.   

I take it that's going on a different bike now, or do you removed the spokes just to clean hubs?


----------



## 440R/T (Dec 13, 2020)

i have found that if you use bar keepers friend on the atom marked non polished part, it will restore the aluminum to like new condition by chemically cleaning it. some people prefer a polished look but if you prefer the original finish bar keepers friend will achieve that look.


----------

